# HAVE YOU EVER GONE TO THE CARIBBEAN



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

TELL US IF YOU HAVE GONE TO THE CARIBBEAN, AND IF YOU HAVE TELL US YOUR EXPERIENCE.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I wish! I hope to go someday, but then again i could save the trip and drive to miami thats close enough lol.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

PERSONALLY I HAVENT BUT IT WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

no, dont intend to in the near future.


----------



## BlocQuebec (Sep 13, 2006)

I find the Caribbean boring. Don't know why.


----------



## chuguie (Jun 27, 2006)

I live in the caribbean...so I won't spend my money in here..


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Montreal Metro said:


> I find the Caribbean boring. Don't know why.


that's what my friend told me about Cuba.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Caribbean is far from boring. Today in class we're studying slavery in the Caribbean, and how life is post-emancipation in Jamaica. It's interesting to see that larger countries are importing goods to the country, which they have in abundance. However these larger countries produce it at a lower cost. Making imported goods cheaper than goods grown in the country, this is virtually killing the economy more and more each day.


----------



## Breakwood (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been to the Dominican Republic. I really enjoyed my time, everything is really relaxed, and it was great to be able to not do anything for a week and not feel that bad about it.

I also hope to go to Cuba, sooner rather than later, hopefully before Castro passes away, before the big multi-national companies begin to set up shop there.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

i've been to Dominican Republic, Cuba and Panama, i had great experiences in all the 3 countries!

*Cuba* -> very friendly people, very safe country for tourists, interesting places to visit, good beaches. There isn't a place in the world like Cuba! hurry because it won't last forever
*Dominican Republic *-> Poor cities, the best beaches, white sand, crystal colored sea water!
*Panama* -> people not as friendly, modern country, everything very organized, ordered, always on time, interesting city and the canal of Panama oh and lots of skyscrapers!, there's a 101 floors tall under construction right now, beaches aren't as good as in Dominican Republic or Cuba.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

I haven't been to the Caribbean.........but i've been to Bermuda, which is kind of in the middle of nowhere, but is similar looking to any Caribbean island (but slightly classier of course  )


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes:
Miami, México and Cuba.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

oh mexico and miami is caribbean??


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

Jamaica is amazing. Went there for Spring Break in college...the beach at Negril is the most beautiful beach I have ever been too. 7 miles of soft white sand and the sunsets are spectacular...and so is the ganj :naughty:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

nope.. not yet


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

NO I HAVE NOT. HOWEVER, I WOULD PROBABLY ENJOY IT VERY MUCH AND I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN, SIR.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Nope, but close!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I have been to costa Rica. Here are some pics of the village I went.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Key West 3 times - if it counts...

I love going there to relax after a couple of hectic springbreak days up in Miami...


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been to Florida keys . Is that Caribbean ?
Anyway , nothing special . Unfortunately american resorts have a lot of restrictions.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

miami is not the caribbean for those people that puts miami, the caribean are all theantilles( greather antilles and leisure antilles)


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes technically Miami, Key West The northern coasts of the Dominican Republic, Cuba, Puerto Rico (San Juan) as well as the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean. Technically.

But culturally and ecologically they are part of the Caribbean.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Never... 
Its too far from wher i live and i dont see any chance of going there. 
Might be visiting the US if my paper gets accepted.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

but cuba, puerto rico and dr are located on the caribbean but miami isnt, miami isnt touch by the caribbean see and miami doesnt share thta much of spanish-african culture than all of the carribean countries does


----------

